# JL Audio VR650-CS 2-Way 6.5"



## HiFiAudioGuy34 (Mar 30, 2011)

I also have these for sale here in the classifieds. 

PM me if interested OR good luck bidding!

JL Audio VR650-CS 2-Way 6.5"


----------

